# Mini's



## ddbck (Sep 17, 2017)

Doing some Smoked Armadillo Eggs for PACKERS game. Another 1st for me. Wow! These turned out fantastic. Used cherry wood chunks.












20170917_123302.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Sep 17, 2017


















20170917_121219.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Sep 17, 2017


















20170917_123618.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Sep 17, 2017


















20170917_153837.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Sep 17, 2017


















20170917_155100.jpg



__ ddbck
__ Sep 17, 2017


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks like a great start, remember to post the finished product.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2017)

They look fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 21, 2017)

DDB, your eggs look great, much better than the Packers looked !  :) point


----------

